# Gloves



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

What do ya'll wear when doing cut outs? I have been wearing nitrile gloves, the wrist length type. However it seems I keep getting my wrists exposed and I am tired of being stung. My wrist is twice the size of the other arm. Seems like the last few last year were mean and started the year out with a mean one. 

Do not want to wear leather gloves. 

I used playtex kitchen gloves the last time, the pretty yellow ones and they work ok. 

Just curious

Thanks


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been using 8 mil - 9 mil nitrile gloves with a 12" extended cuff, and they work well for me.

Nitrile Synthetic Rubber Gloves, 8 mil - 9 mil with 12" Extended Cuff


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

I like the playtex kitchen gloves for cuts outs the other tear to much, but they are good for inspections.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Thicksters.
https://www.esafetysupplies.com/THICKSTER-EXAM-GRADE-GLOVE-PF-EX-POWDER-FREE-Box.html


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks - the second opinion looks good. I use 9 mil short cuff and during cut outs they tear easily.


----------



## Weallneedbees (Mar 12, 2016)

thin leather gloves until most of the brood is out, then bare hands.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I hate how wrinkled and smelly my hands get wearing rubber or nitrile of any kind. I only wear thin leather (doeskin) gloves tucked into the sleeves of my jacket.


----------

